# power windows not working properly



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a 1992 NX 2000, and my windows go down, but then they wont go back up. Turn the car off for half an hour, start the car the windows go up and down. Drive down the road a couple of miles and they wont work again. Took the switch apart and looked at it, its not coreded or any thing. I can't figure it out I was hoping someone may have an idea.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I suppose it could be the limiter. Most OEM power windows setups have a limiter that keeps you from buring up the motors by keeping the switch held down after the window has traveled as far as it is supposed to. Maybe the switch or limiter, or something is malfunctioning and is cutting the power because the limiter has stopped it. Just an idea.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

had same problem.its the switch .just change it and you will be all set


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> * Most OEM power windows setups have a limiter that keeps you from buring up the motors by keeping the switch held down after the window has traveled as far as it is supposed to.*



Thats probably it, when I did power windows on my car, the track was leaning too far one way, and the window would go up really hard, then stop...I thought i broke the motor, then a few minutes later it worked...I then fixed the track.


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

I'm having the same problem i guess... I start the engine, the windows work for a while, then stop working. I turn the engine off and wait for a period of time and the windows work for a while again and then stop working... I think it's not any relay or fuse? I'm propably going to replace the switch. Are the limiter sensors inside the switch or where :dumbass: ... has replacing the switch done any good with you?


----------

